# Ruby Ramshorn



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Can anyone give me some information on these guys, like what water parameters they like (especially concered with hard/soft water)? they look great and i'd like to have a couple in my aquarium so long as i know they won't be the cause of plant disappearances.

also, if i do happen to get my hands on some, are they prolific breeders? if so, does the usual underfeeding control the snails, or will they resort to plants as a food source? and a last specific question, will they leave the water?

thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

All snails need a PH of 7+ to keep a nice shell...they also need calcium rich foods. Acidic water will erode their shells.

I couldn't comment on how prolific they are as I only have a few young ramshorns snails at the moment.

They lay their eggs underwater so can't imagine them wanting to leave the water.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I have red ramshorn snails. I received about 6 of them a couple months back when I bought my cherry shrimp. I removed the adults and fed them to my loaches after they began laying eggs. My cherry shrimp tank now has at least 100 baby snails.

I crush them against the glass to provide fresh tasty food for my shrimp and am letting some of them grow to adults for more puffer food.


----------

